# Version 11.5 New update requests driver update  Need to switch off request.



## Trihelm (Aug 18, 2022)

Any one having problems with New Update 11.5 asking for video driver update ? Mine is  and its not even the Video card in use ??? Any idea how to switch this off, its very annoying and doent happen on the previous 11.4.1 version ~ Checked for driver update both in windows and with manufacturer ~ not available update ~ any help in getting rid of the annoying request appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2022)

Hmmm can you grab a screenshot of it please?


----------



## Trihelm (Aug 18, 2022)

Will do Victoria  ~ Might take a day or so ~ Dont want to have to Update from 11.4.1 to 11.5 again while I have work to do ~ Simply this Gaming PC has two graphics cards, one Nvidia and one intel ~ Lightroom is set / chooses ( in preferences ) to use the more powerful Nvidia card. On updating to 11.5 on Lightroom start up this "Warning " Panel advises that the Intel Video card, which lightroom is supposedly not,  using comes up ~ It contains a " Find out More Button which takes you to an Adobe Page ~ Unfortunately it does not contain ( That I can see) a "Do not show again"  checkbox or whatever ~ Once the panel is dismissed Lightroom seems fine ~ its simply annoying to have to click the panel away every time lightroom is started. Any clues would be welcomed


----------



## GrahamP (Aug 18, 2022)

Had this on my Windows 10 laptop.  It suggested a new driver, which even my HP updater did not pick up.  Went to Intel’s site which had a facility to check my configuration.  It suggested the update and gave clear instructions how to replace the display driver. The old driver, which Windows and HP told me was up to date, hailed from 2018, now replaced by a brand new version only a couple of months old.  It may be annoying initially, but Adobe seems to have done a better job of checking my display drivers than either Windows or my laptop manufacturer, so I think it is probably worth doing this.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 18, 2022)

When LrC launches, it performs a GPU test. If the results of the test indicate an issue may exist, you will see the update message. 
A couple of things I noticed in the post:

"Gaming Driver" Generally perform poorer than the "Studio" drivers
Multiple GPUs - Best to disable the onboard GPU in favor of the Nvidia GPU. Sometimes they get in each other's way.


----------



## spgolder107 (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm having the same issue.  Using Nividia video card NOT build in Intel one.   LR setup to use Nividia card, but getting  "system compatibility report" popup - saying I should update driver for built-in Intel video  driver  See attached image


----------



## spgolder107 (Aug 18, 2022)

RikkFlohr said:


> When LrC launches, it performs a GPU test. If the results of the test indicate an issue may exist, you will see the update message.
> A couple of things I noticed in the post:
> 
> "Gaming Driver" Generally perform poorer than the "Studio" drivers
> Multiple GPUs - Best to disable the onboard GPU in favor of the Nvidia GPU. Sometimes they get in each other's way.



Obviously something changed in version 11.5, since this issue started when LR was updated.  It shouldn't be looking at the GPU that's not being used by  LR or the system.


----------



## Trihelm (Aug 18, 2022)

GrahamP said:


> Had this on my Windows 10 laptop.  It suggested a new driver, which even my HP updater did not pick up.  Went to Intel’s site which had a facility to check my configuration.  It suggested the update and gave clear instructions how to replace the display driver. The old driver, which Windows and HP told me was up to date, hailed from 2018, now replaced by a brand new version only a couple of months old.  It may be annoying initially, but Adobe seems to have done a better job of checking my display drivers than either Windows or my laptop manufacturer, so I think it is probably worth doing this.


Hi Do you have a link for that Intel site please ~ would be very much appreciated


----------



## Trihelm (Aug 18, 2022)

RikkFlohr said:


> When LrC launches, it performs a GPU test. If the results of the test indicate an issue may exist, you will see the update message.
> A couple of things I noticed in the post:
> 
> "Gaming Driver" Generally perform poorer than the "Studio" drivers
> Multiple GPUs - Best to disable the onboard GPU in favor of the Nvidia GPU. Sometimes they get in each other's way.


Yep Rikk But could there not also be a " Do not show this again" in cases wher it erroniously picking up an unused  Graphics Card  despite the used Card being OK


----------



## Trihelm (Aug 18, 2022)

Trihelm said:


> Will do Victoria  ~ Might take a day or so ~ Dont want to have to Update from 11.4.1 to 11.5 again while I have work to do ~ Simply this Gaming PC has two graphics cards, one Nvidia and one intel ~ Lightroom is set / chooses ( in preferences ) to use the more powerful Nvidia card. On updating to 11.5 on Lightroom start up this "Warning " Panel advises that the Intel Video card, which lightroom is supposedly not,  using comes up ~ It contains a " Find out More Button which takes you to an Adobe Page ~ Unfortunately it does not contain ( That I can see) a "Do not show again"  checkbox or whatever ~ Once the panel is dismissed Lightroom seems fine ~ its simply annoying to have to click the panel away every time lightroom is started. Any clues would be welcomed


Clearly I'm not the only one Victoria ~ Others info will give you the screenshot.


----------



## spgolder107 (Aug 18, 2022)

Trihelm said:


> Clearly I'm not the only one Victoria ~ Others info will give you the screenshot.



I all ready did - see post #6


----------



## BobT (Aug 19, 2022)

Hmmm!  I'm normally an early adopter of updates.  I might hold fire a bit on this one.


----------



## Trihelm (Aug 19, 2022)

Just an Update ~ Took the plunge and updated the Intel Driver Which seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## spgolder107 (Aug 19, 2022)

Trihelm said:


> Just an Update ~ Took the plunge and updated the Intel Driver Which seems to have fixed the issue.



Not surprising, but I'm waiting for Adobe to fix it on their end.  The embedded GPU isn't used on my PC.  Why should risk screwing something up.


----------



## BobT (Aug 24, 2022)

Trihelm said:


> Just an Update ~ Took the plunge and updated the Intel Driver Which seems to have fixed the issue.


Me too.  After a bad experience, I've been reticent to update drivers until Windows recommends it.  Windows are very conservative.  However, this time I too took the plunge using the Intel update utility.  My PC is considerably more stable now.


----------



## jamontgom (Aug 24, 2022)

@Trihelm  I get a similar compatibility check alert after updating to 11.5, regarding my onboard display chip (Intel HD Graphics 4600). Have done all driver updates possible, and no way to stop the alert. Currently reverted to 11.4.1 for now on the off chance that there is an option to stop the warnings added later.


----------



## Dirt Napper (Aug 24, 2022)

Same issue with Intel 4600.  If I disable or delete it comes right back. I an using a Nvidia card, this just started with update to 11.5.


----------



## Bazarchie (Sep 1, 2022)

Is this still unresolved? Very annoying.


----------



## spgolder107 (Sep 1, 2022)

steve.andrews.sja said:


> Is this still unresolved? Very annoying.



In Adobe forum this he thread for this issue is under feature request not bug.   Hopefully this is fixed in the next update


----------



## jamontgom (Sep 1, 2022)

@RikkFlohr do you think Adobe would consider this to be a bug, and be filed as such? It may be annoying, but it may be working as designed, to the chagrin of those of us who cannot update the driver :\


----------



## spgolder107 (Sep 1, 2022)

jamontgom said:


> @RikkFlohr do you think Adobe would consider this to be a bug, and be filed as such? It may be annoying, but it may be working as designed, to the chagrin of those of us who cannot update the driver :\



IMHO it's a bug.  LR is complaining about an embedded GPU that's not being used by LR


----------



## BobT (Sep 1, 2022)

spgolder107 said:


> IMHO it's a bug.  LR is complaining about an embedded GPU that's not being used by LR


Adobe needs to think carefully about blaming the customer.


----------



## spgolder107 (Sep 1, 2022)

BobT said:


> Adobe needs to think carefully about blaming the customer.



I didn't mean Adobe was blaming the customer.  I meant that the program was complaining about a driver for a GPU that's not used by LR


----------



## BobT (Sep 2, 2022)

Fair enough.  I withdraw my comment.


----------



## Dirt Napper (Sep 2, 2022)

I had this issue. Showed as soon as update 11.5 There was an Intel card showing along with my Nvidia.  Uninstalled it. It came back. Long story short, I checked my BIOS. Sure enough, intel was enabled. I disabled  it. Problem solved.  I don't know how it was enabled. I have not been in BIOS in months,  and it was not showing in device manager prior to the update.


----------



## Trihelm (Aug 18, 2022)

Any one having problems with New Update 11.5 asking for video driver update ? Mine is  and its not even the Video card in use ??? Any idea how to switch this off, its very annoying and doent happen on the previous 11.4.1 version ~ Checked for driver update both in windows and with manufacturer ~ not available update ~ any help in getting rid of the annoying request appreciated.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 2, 2022)

jamontgom said:


> @RikkFlohr do you think Adobe would consider this to be a bug, and be filed as such? It may be annoying, but it may be working as designed, to the chagrin of those of us who cannot update the driver :\


It isn't a bug. Meaning, it is behaving currently as-designed. There is an active feature request to have a "Do not show this again" check box for those of you who don't disable your integrated GPU via BIOS.


----------



## Bazarchie (Sep 2, 2022)

RikkFlohr said:


> It isn't a bug. Meaning, it is behaving currently as-designed. There is an active feature request to have a "Do not show this again" check box for those of you who don't disable your integrated GPU via BIOS.


If it is not a bug, why has it taken until this version for the warning to appear?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 6, 2022)

steve.andrews.sja said:


> If it is not a bug, why has it taken until this version for the warning to appear?


Quite simply: Code changes that are 'as-designed' can occur at any time - even in conjunction with the only most recent version.  The code changes that cause this warning dialog to appear are new to version 11.5 so it would have not been possible for it to show in previous versions. 

It is not a bug.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2022)

So it's a new feature that just needs improving a bit more!


----------



## BobT (Sep 6, 2022)

One wonders if Adobe has shares in Nvidia.  I have an iGPU only.  It's the latest from Intel, a UHD Graphics 770.  It runs quite well with LrC except for the known glitch with Select Subject.  However, every now and again, LR switches off the iGPU without warning, leaving me with just the CPU and even less graphics performance.  Go figure.  When I realise this has happened, I need to reset and reboot LR.
Yes, Adobe, I get the message.  You want me to buy a $600 thumping 4GB discrete GPU.  Great, but I'm not yet ready to dispense with my new perfectly good iGPU.


----------



## Gnits (Sep 7, 2022)

BobT said:


> One wonders if Adobe has shares in Nvidia.  I have an iGPU only.  It's the latest from Intel, a UHD Graphics 770.  It runs quite well with LrC except for the known glitch with Select Subject.  However, every now and again, LR switches off the iGPU without warning, leaving me with just the CPU and even less graphics performance.  Go figure.  When I realise this has happened, I need to reset and reboot LR.
> Yes, Adobe, I get the message.  You want me to buy a $600 thumping 4GB discrete GPU.  Great, but I'm not yet ready to dispense with my new perfectly good iGPU.


I find the whole GPU business an exercise in frustration. However, I would be inclined to check if some part of your system is overheating, causing throttling of some sort, thus causing Lr to switch off iGPU.  I have meant to find a method myself to either warn me of pending critical temps, or have a simple log I can review if I suspect temp might be a factor in performance. Never got around to it, maybe a winter project.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2022)

BobT said:


> However, every now and again, LR switches off the iGPU without warning, leaving me with just the CPU and even less graphics performance.


I suspect it's hitting a bug in the driver. I think that's what this new dialog is trying to nudge people to check, as most just rely on the OS to update drivers even though the manufacturer's may have a better one.


----------



## BobT (Sep 7, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I suspect it's hitting a bug in the driver. I think that's what this new dialog is trying to nudge people to check, as most just rely on the OS to update drivers even though the manufacturer's may have a better one.


I agree.  Windows is very conservative in updating drivers.  Normally that is a good thing but things are moving so fast at the moment.  I've started using the Intel Driver & Support Assistant to get the very latest.  It has fixed a number of issues but not all.  Maybe, the very latest drivers puts the onus on software writers to keep up.


----------



## TomW (Sep 14, 2022)

Dirt Napper said:


> I had this issue. Showed as soon as update 11.5 There was an Intel card showing along with my Nvidia.  Uninstalled it. It came back. Long story short, I checked my BIOS. Sure enough, intel was enabled. I disabled  it. Problem solved.  I don't know how it was enabled. I have not been in BIOS in months,  and it was not showing in device manager prior to the update.


Thank you. This was also my problem. Disabling the Intel graphics card fixed the problem but Adobe should probably still fix their software to allow disabling of the update request.


----------



## johnrellis (Sep 14, 2022)

Please add your constructive opinion to this feature request:
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...g-add-do-not-show-again-option/idi-p/13149571

and be sure to click the Upvote button at the top-right and Follow at the bottom of the first post. That will make it a little more likely that Adobe will consider implementing the feature and you'll be notified when they do.


----------



## Riet (Sep 23, 2022)

i had the same problems after the latest automatic update. in the computer two cards the Skylake GT2 with Intel driver full updated and an other card  the Geforce


johnrellis said:


> Please add your constructive opinion to this feature request:
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...g-add-do-not-show-again-option/idi-p/13149571
> 
> and be sure to click the Upvote button at the top-right and Follow at the bottom of the first post. That will make it a little more likely that Adobe will consider implementing the feature and you'll be notified when they do.





TomW said:


> Thank you. This was also my problem. Disabling the Intel graphics card fixed the problem but Adobe should probably still fix their software to allow disabling of the update request.


Thank you! This was also my problem. I have no intention to go in my bios to fix this. In my computer is the Skylake GT2 and the NVidea Geforce GTx 960 M both drivers fully updated as far as possible. Stlll have the problem again and again by startup. I look in the Lightroom LC maps and found the map *System Comptability Report*  containing json files in every langues. This map i *Renamed*.  Problem solved! Also not an elegant solution ! I  think Adobe have to solve this! How difficult is it to unable  after having read in the same popup! ?


----------



## Riet (Sep 23, 2022)

Trihelm said:


> Any one having problems with New Update 11.5 asking for video driver update ? Mine is  and its not even the Video card in use ??? Any idea how to switch this off, its very annoying and doent happen on the previous 11.4.1 version ~ Checked for driver update both in windows and with manufacturer ~ not available update ~ any help in getting rid of the annoying request appreciated.


Thank you! This was also my problem. I have no intention to go in my bios to fix this. In my computer is the Skylake GT2 and the NVidea Geforce GTx 960 M both drivers fully updated as far as possible. Stlll have the problem again and again by startup. I look in the Lightroom LC maps and found the map *System Comptability Report* containing json files in every langues. This map i *Renamed*. Problem solved! Also not an elegant solution ! I think Adobe have to solve this! How difficult is it to unable after having read in the same popup! ?


----------



## Riet (Sep 23, 2022)

Thank you! This was also my problem. I have no intention to go in my bios to fix this. In my computer is the Skylake GT2 and the NVidea Geforce GTx 960 M both drivers fully updated as far as possible. Stlll have the problem again and again by startup. I look in the Lightroom LC maps and found the map *System Comptability Report* containing json files in every langues. This map i *Renamed*. Problem solved! Also not an elegant solution ! I think Adobe have to solve this! How difficult is it to unable after having read in the same popup! ?


----------

